# Wie bekomme ich meine laing leise?



## Dirksen (29. Dezember 2010)

Moin liebe PCGH´ler,
ich habe seit kurzem eine wakü (mora3,cpu,gpu,laing..) ich bin eigentlich sehr begeistert nur finde ich die laing entschieden zu laut. Sie sitzt momentan auf einem Shoggy, der agb ist per g1/4 Adapter direkt auf der laing befestigt und die pumpe ist über den 4pin molex Stecker angeschlossen.
Wie bekomme ich dieses verdammte pumpe leiser ?


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. Dezember 2010)

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool Silentstar DDC-Box LT Watercool Silentstar DDC-Box LT 52050


----------



## Dirksen (29. Dezember 2010)

geht leider nicht weil ich einen anderen Deckel habe, 16/10 Schläuche benutze und der agb direkt auf der pumpe sitzt. Kann ich die pumpe nicht selbst einfach in schwamm hüllen?
Edit: was ist mit runterregeln auf 11,10,9,8,7v?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (29. Dezember 2010)

Setz die pumpe in eine dämmbox


----------



## Dirksen (29. Dezember 2010)

und wo bekomme ich eine passende her?
die von aquatuning passen nicht


----------



## hydro (29. Dezember 2010)

Was hälst du von drosseln?


----------



## Dirksen (29. Dezember 2010)

das meinte ich mit runter regeln 
wie geht das mit einem 7v Adapter?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (29. Dezember 2010)

Ne dämmbox sollte sich recht schnell aus alu winkeln+platten+schaumstoff basteln lassen die kannst du dann deinem gehäuse und deiner pumpe entsprechend bauen


----------



## Dirksen (29. Dezember 2010)

VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Ne dämmbox sollte sich recht schnell aus alu winkeln+platten+schaumstoff basteln lassen die kannst du dann deinem gehäuse und deiner pumpe entsprechend bauen


werde ich machen.
Kann jemand was zum drosseln sagen?


----------



## DemiGod (29. Dezember 2010)

Zum drosseln kann ich leider nichts sagen, allerdings beachte auch die Temperaturen deiner Pumpe, wenn du sie in eine Dämmbox packst..


----------



## sentinel1 (29. Dezember 2010)

Das Wichtigste ist entkoppeln, meine Laing@8,7V (vom Sata - Stecker 12-3,3) schwebt frei im Raum, befestigt nur am Schlauch und ist nicht mehr hörbar (1m Entfernung)


----------



## VVeisserRabe (29. Dezember 2010)

werden die laings so heiß? zur sicherheit kann man ja noch einen thermofühler drankleben


----------



## Dirksen (29. Dezember 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Das Wichtigste ist entkoppeln, meine Laing@8,7V (vom Sata - Stecker 12-3,3) schwebt frei im Raum, befestigt nur am Schlauch und ist nicht mehr hörbar (1m Entfernung)


ja das mit in der Luft schweben etc. ist bei mir nicht möglich da kein Platz vorhanden ist.
Womit hast du die Pumpe runter geregelt? Welche Komponenten hast du im Kreislauf? Wie viel l/h Durchfluss hast du ?



DemiGod schrieb:


> Zum drosseln kann ich leider nichts sagen, allerdings beachte auch die Temperaturen deiner Pumpe, wenn du sie in eine Dämmbox packst..



Wird die nicht vom Wasser gekühlt?


----------



## Bierseppi (29. Dezember 2010)

also ich denke das kann man ganz einfach mit einem eingelötetem widerstand machen


----------



## Dirksen (29. Dezember 2010)

gibt es denn nicht sowas wie einen 4pol 12 auf 9v Adapter?


----------



## sentinel1 (29. Dezember 2010)

Dirksen schrieb:


> ja das mit in der Luft schweben etc. ist bei mir nicht möglich da kein Platz vorhanden ist.
> Womit hast du die Pumpe runter geregelt? Welche Komponenten hast du im Kreislauf? Wie viel l/h Durchfluss hast du ?
> 
> 
> ...



Der Durchfluss hat merklich abgenommen (kein lästiges Plätschern mehr), ich hab einfach vom Sata Strom - Stecker einfach die 12V und die 3,3 V - Leitung angeschlossen (gelb auf gelb - schwarz auf orange) http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/volt-mods/87146-8-7-volt-vom-sata-stromstecker-2.html#post1476868

Kreislauf: 2 x HK 3.0 + Koolance GraKa + BlackIce 560 SR1 + AC Aquatube

Die Laing ist durchs runterregeln auch merklich kühler geworden.


----------



## Dirksen (29. Dezember 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> ich hab einfach vom Sata Strom - Stecker einfach die 12V und die 3,3 V - Leitung angeschlossen (gelb auf gelb - schwarz auf orange) http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/volt-mods/87146-8-7-volt-vom-sata-stromstecker-2.html#post1476868


gibt´s sowas nicht zu kaufen habe von löten etc keine Ahnung


sentinel1 schrieb:


> Kreislauf: 2 x HK 3.0 + Koolance GraKa + BlackIce 560 SR1 + AC Aquatube


Reicht der Durchfluss dann auch für mein system?
sys: mora3 9*120,HK 3.0, aquagrafx, laing DDC+, 250 ml agb und *10m *16/10 Schlauch


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du nicht löten kannst nimm ne Lüsterklemme. 

Und ja der Durchfluß reicht locker für deinen Kreislauf!

BTW: Ich habe meine Laing nur auf einem Shoggy und ich höre sie nicht, da sind die Zugriffe meiner Festplatten und mein NT lauter.


----------



## sentinel1 (29. Dezember 2010)

@Dirksen   10 Meter - Schlauch? - wenn es kaum Höhenunterschiede gibt, sollte es mit der DDC+ klappen, einfach mal testen, löten brauchste da nix, einfach aufbiegen, reinstecken zukniepen , fertig, rennt bei mir so schon ewig oder die besagte Klemme von ConNerVos

Weniger Durchfluss hat kaum Auswirkungen auf die Temps, wichtig ist das die Pumpe sicher änläuft, dazu drücke ich immer als Widerstand nen Schlauch etwas zusammen (vor dem Einschalten!)


----------



## Dirksen (29. Dezember 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht löten kannst nimm ne Lüsterklemme.


 Link?


ConNerVos schrieb:


> BTW: Ich habe meine Laing nur auf einem Shoggy und ich höre sie nicht, da sind die Zugriffe meiner Festplatten und mein NT lauter.


Dann ist deine entweder leiser oder mein Shoggy funktioniert nicht 
Oder du sitzt weiter weg.


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Dezember 2010)

Lüsterklemme. 

Die Laing (blauer Rotor) ist 50 cm von meinem Ohr weg … natürlich im Case, aber die haben auch eine große Serienstreuung afaik.


----------



## sentinel1 (29. Dezember 2010)

Lüsterklemmen gibt es im Baumarkt

Ich habe es so gemacht http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/volt-mods/87146-8-7-volt-vom-sata-stromstecker-2.html#post1478020 
und das Ganze wieder in den Molexstecker gesteckt und kann sogar dadurch noch weitere Geräte an 8,7 V anschließen


----------



## Dirksen (29. Dezember 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Die Laing (blauer Rotor) ist 50 cm von meinem Ohr weg … natürlich im Case, aber die haben auch eine große Serienstreuung afaik.


Was heißt blauer Rotor?
Edit: Gibt es nicht einfach ein Kabel. Einfach einsetzen und fertig!


----------



## Moose83 (29. Dezember 2010)

Hast du die Laiing als Ultra oder als normale Version genommen? Ich hab selbst eine Laiing auf einem Shoggy@12V und ich höre von der gar nichts, die Lüfter sind lauter


----------



## Asbasnowe (29. Dezember 2010)

Shoggy Sandwich und einen EK Aufsatz, ich selber nutze den 3/8"er Aufsatz von EK und bin sehr zufrieden. Meine Lüfter sind sogar lauter als die Pumpe . Hatte die vorher ohne Entkoppelung laufen und mit nem anderen Aufsatz. Das hat echt genervt. 

Habe zusätzlich ein Aquaero gekauft. Ob ich sie auf 100 oder auf 60% laufen hab ist im Prinzip vom Geräuschpegal vernachlässigbar. Wenn du Geld sparen willst kauf dir am besten einen Aufsatz und eine gute Entkoppelung siehe empfehlung


----------



## sentinel1 (29. Dezember 2010)

Zum Durchfluss http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/119034-laing-ddc-1t-12v-vs-8-7v.html#post2245608


----------



## Dirksen (29. Dezember 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Hast du die Laiing als Ultra oder als normale Version genommen? Ich hab selbst eine Laiing auf einem Shoggy@12V und ich höre von der gar nichts, die Lüfter sind lauter


Ich habe die Version mit dem Aufsatz


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Dezember 2010)

Dirksen schrieb:


> Was heißt blauer Rotor?
> Edit: Gibt es nicht einfach ein Kabel. Einfach einsetzen und fertig!



Es gibt zwei Bauversionen der Laing mit schwarzem Rotor (alt) und blauem Rotor (neu) (Rotor -> das ist das Teil was sich in der Laing dreht) und die mit dem blauem Rotor ist die bessere Version. 

Nein da gibts bis Dato kein Kabel/Adapter der die Lösung vereinfacht.
Das einzige was ich dir noch empfehlen kann, ist der Einsatz eines sogenannten Stromdiebs (Kabelabzweiger), diesen kannst du einfach an das jeweilige Kabel was du nutzen willst anklipsen.

PS: Die selbe Kombination nutze ich auch!


----------



## Dirksen (29. Dezember 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Es gibt zwei Bauversionen der Laing mit schwarzem Rotor und blauem Rotor (das ist das Teil was sich in der Laing dreht) und die mit dem blauem Rotor ist die bessere Version.


Hab die blaue Version.


ConNerVos schrieb:


> Nein da gibts bis Dato kein Kabel/Adapter der die Lösung vereinfacht.
> Das einzige was ich dir noch empfehlen kann, ist der Einsatz eines sogenannten Stromdiebs (Kabelabzweiger), diesen kannst du einfach an das jeweilige Kabel was du nutzen willst anklipsen.
> 
> PS: Die selbe Kombination nutze ich auch!


Wie geht das mit dem anknipsen ?


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Dezember 2010)

Nix anknipsen sondern *anklipsen*, wenn du das Kabel vom SATA-Anschluß nutzen willst, einfach die beiden Plus-Leitungen in einen geöffneten Stromdieb legen, dann das Teil zudrücken und mit dem Minus-Leitungen das Selbe und schon hast du deine Laing @ 8,7 Volt.


----------



## Dirksen (29. Dezember 2010)

wohin mit dem strom dieb (siehe Skizze)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sorry für die ganzen Fragen, aber ich habe davon 0 Ahnung


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Dezember 2010)

Das ist doch kein SATA-Anschluß, das ist eine normale Molex-Verlängerung! 

Dann schau nochmal in den Post von Sentinel, denn der hat es dir schon erklärt, wie du die Laing an einem SATA-Anschluß anbastelst und welche Kabel du davon nutzen mußt!


----------



## Moose83 (29. Dezember 2010)

Dann hast du dir die Ultra gekauft, warum auch immerDann drossel die, ich hab die normale Laiing mit dem Aquacomputer Aufsatz und die ist unhörbar aufm Shoggy


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Dezember 2010)

Ja Moose das weiß er ja und wir kommen der Sache auch nu näher denk ich. 

PS: Der EK-Aufsatz ist nicht unbedingt schlechter, war schließlich mal Referenz.


----------



## Dirksen (29. Dezember 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Dann hast du dir die Ultra gekauft, warum auch immer


Ich dachte mehr Leistung kann nicht schaden 
Runter drosseln geht immer 


ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein SATA-Anschluß, das ist eine normale Molex-Verlängerung!
> 
> Dann schau nochmal in den Post von Sentinel, denn der hat es dir schon erklärt, wie du die Laing an einem SATA-Anschluß anbastelst und welche Kabel du davon nutzen mußt!


also so?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Dezember 2010)

So hier mit Bild von Sentinel! Klick mich


----------



## Dirksen (30. Dezember 2010)

ein ja oder nein hätte gereicht? War das jetzt ein ja oder nein?


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Dezember 2010)

Zähl die Adern von deinem SATA-Anschluß und schau auf die Farben! Damit sollte klar sein welche Antwort du von mir bekommen hättest! 

Bilder sagen mehr als Worte … klemm sie so an und du hast deine Laing @ 8,7 Volt!


----------



## Dirksen (30. Dezember 2010)

ich glaub ich hab´s kapiert 
nur noch eine frage ... wie stecke ich die kabel um? Einfach rausreißen und reinquetschen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Dezember 2010)

Wieso rausreißen und reinquetschen? 

Wenn du diese Stromdiebe nutzt brauchst du die Kabel, vom SATA-Anschluß und von der Laing, noch nicht mal durchtrennen.


----------



## Dirksen (30. Dezember 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Wieso rausreißen und reinquetschen?
> 
> Wenn du diese Stromdiebe nutzt brauchst du die Kabel, vom SATA-Anschluß und von der Laing, noch nicht mal durchtrennen.



und wo kommen die dann hin?


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Dezember 2010)

Wer kommt wohin … meist du die Stromdiebe? 

Na die verbinden die jeweiligen Kabel, der Laing und des SATA-Anschlusses, halt elektrisch mittels einer kleinen Metallplatte die durch die Isolierung "sticht" und die Kabel liegen dabei parallel in diesem Stromdieb! Schau dir doch mal den Link mit den Stromdieben mal genauer an! Die Frage welche Kabel sollte sich ja nu mittler Weile geklärt haben … oder?


----------



## Dirksen (30. Dezember 2010)

ich glaub es ist einfach einen tick zu spät, musste heute morgen früh raus 
schauen wir morgen weiter


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Dezember 2010)

Wie du meinst … am besten ich komm lang und mach dir das. <- Ironie 

Kein Problem hau dich hin.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (30. Dezember 2010)

kaufe dir eine aquaero und fertig


----------



## JonnyB1989 (30. Dezember 2010)

Genau jetzt dann wo bald eine neue Revision rauskommt.
Ein Poweradjust wäre da angebrachter.


----------



## MetallSimon (30. Dezember 2010)

Man kann die Laing doch auch umlöten oder?
Also einfach [HowTo] Laing Pro zur Ultra umlöten - EffizienzGurus Forum umgekehrt.


----------



## Dirksen (30. Dezember 2010)

Der kleine Jayson schrieb:


> kaufe dir eine aquaero und fertig


Nur um die Pumpe runterzuregeln 100€? Ich verzichte....
Edit: Ginge das nicht auch mit einer 20€ Lüftersteuerung?




MetallSimon schrieb:


> Man kann die Laing doch auch umlöten oder?
> Also einfach [HowTo] Laing Pro zur Ultra umlöten - EffizienzGurus Forum umgekehrt.


Wie gesagt ich kann nicht löten und habe 2 linke Hände


----------



## JonnyB1989 (30. Dezember 2010)

Dirksen schrieb:


> Edit: Ginge das nicht auch mit einer 20€ Lüftersteuerung?



Leider nicht da die meistens nicht den Anlaufstrom der Laings verkraften. 
Da brauchts es schon eine Steuerung die 2 -3 Ampere aushält.
Wäre ein Poweradjust2 keine alternative? Das kostet halt 35€ in der Standard Variante.
Oder der Alphacool Heatmaster (Kostenpunkt 43 €) damit kannst du noch zusätzliche Lüfter regeln, was ja auch beim Aquaero möglich ist.


----------



## MetallSimon (30. Dezember 2010)

Dirksen schrieb:


> .
> Edit: Ginge das nicht auch mit einer 20€ Lüftersteuerung?


Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer poweramp Verstärkerplatine für aquäro und aquastream XT Aquacomputer poweramp Verstärkerplatine für aquaero und aquastream XT 52132
Das wäre vielleicht noch eine Variante. Das musst du dann allerdings irgendwo anschließen(Lüftersteuerung,Mainboard....)


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (30. Dezember 2010)

Eine Aquaero bietet aber noch viele möglcihkeiten und mit der rabattaktion ksotet die grade mal 78 ohne dispaly


----------



## Dirksen (30. Dezember 2010)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Leider nicht da die meistens nicht den Anlaufstrom der Laings verkraften.
> Da brauchts es schon eine Steuerung die 2 -3 Ampere aushält.
> Wäre ein Poweradjust2 keine alternative? Das kostet halt 35€ in der Standard Variante.
> Oder der Alphacool Heatmaster (Kostenpunkt 43 €) damit kannst du noch zusätzliche Lüfter regeln, was ja auch beim Aquaero möglich ist.





MetallSimon schrieb:


> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer poweramp Verstärkerplatine für aquäro und aquastream XT Aquacomputer poweramp Verstärkerplatine für aquaero und aquastream XT 52132
> Das wäre vielleicht noch eine Variante. Das musst du dann allerdings irgendwo anschließen(Lüftersteuerung,Mainboard....)


Die Dinger schließt man einfach ans mobo an und regelt damit die laing, ne?
Wenn ja ist das genau was ich gesucht habe


----------



## JonnyB1989 (30. Dezember 2010)

Die beiden von mir genannten Sachen werden über USB angeschlossen und via Software eingestellt.
Danach ist keine keine USB Verbindung mehr nötig weil die Jeweiligen Einstellungen im Gerät gespeichert werden.

Das von MetallSimon genannte ist eine Platine mit einem Operationsverstärker, dieser verstärkt nur und somit ist eine Quelle (Drehpoti, Lüftersteuerung, usw.) nötig, die die gewünschte Spannung liefert.



Der kleine Jayson schrieb:


> Eine Aquaero bietet aber noch viele möglcihkeiten und mit der rabattaktion ksotet die grade mal 78 ohne dispaly



Der Alaphacool Heatmaster kann auch fast alles was das AE kann , nur ist dessen Software halt nicht so Komfortabel zu bedienen und nicht gerade Aktuell.
Ansonsten ist er einiges Billiger als das AE.


----------



## Dirksen (30. Dezember 2010)

ok, dann werde ich wohl einen poweradjust nehmen.
Danke für die Beratung


----------



## sentinel1 (30. Dezember 2010)

8,7V vom Sata - Stecker sind für lau und tuns alle mal auch 

Muss jeder selbst wissen


----------



## Dirksen (30. Dezember 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> 8,7V vom Sata - Stecker sind für lau und tuns alle mal auch
> 
> Muss jeder selbst wissen



damit kann man aber nicht regeln sondern nur auf 8,7v stellen 
Mit dem poweradjust kann ich die pumpe so regeln wie ich es in dem Moment brauche und muss nicht erst das case aufmachen und einen Stecker umstecken.
Aber tdm danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## JonnyB1989 (30. Dezember 2010)

Dirksen schrieb:


> ok, dann werde ich wohl einen poweradjust nehmen.
> Danke für die Beratung



Einen  kleinen Tip hab ich noch und zwar ´Die Frühjahrsrabattaktion von Aquatuning und Liquidluxx ! - Forum de Luxx, 12 % von 35 € sind doch auch noch was.


----------



## Dirksen (30. Dezember 2010)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Einen  kleinen Tip hab ich noch und zwar ´Die Frühjahrsrabattaktion von Aquatuning und Liquidluxx ! - Forum de Luxx, 12 % von 35 € sind doch auch noch was.


Danke aber ich bestell bei Jochen  Edit:also A-C-shop
Den kann ich auch nur jedem empfehlen


----------



## sentinel1 (30. Dezember 2010)

Wer ne Lüsterklemme nicht kennt, für den ist ein Poweradjust mit korrekter deutscher Anleitung wohl doch das Maß der Dinge


----------



## Dirksen (30. Dezember 2010)

1. Lüsterklemme 
2. Was ist falsch an einem poweradjust


----------



## sentinel1 (30. Dezember 2010)

1. no comment

2. na nix ... ALLES !!! (Königreich der Himmel - Jerusalem Kapitulation)
Nein, für Dich ist das wohl die beste Variante, da Du eventuell nicht der geborene Bastler bist.


----------



## Dirksen (30. Dezember 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Nein, für Dich ist das wohl die beste Variante, da Du eventuell nicht der geborene Bastler bist.


Jo deswegen nehme ich´s auch.


----------

